# How to play fast blues rock licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Let me know your feedback.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you. I’ve been trying to learn some Alvin Lee licks. This will definitely help me. He is so fast at times I couldn’t hear what he was doing.


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

Solid instruction. This will assist a lot with these type of pentatonic runs. Great job.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Your clarity and easy to follow format are fantastic.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

